# how NOT to remove tree sap...



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

today ive been working on a friends BMW 3 series. can you guess what he wanted me to do??



















yes sadly he'd removed some tree sap last summer using a scouring pad...:wall:

firstly though the car needed a hell of a clean. it had moss around almost every panel gap, rotten wheels and some of the sap still on the roof and boot lid from last summer :doublesho

heres a few before shots



















tar and bugs that had been on the car for years





































bird muck on the windows










cleaning process was as follows:

1. foamed with AF avalanche & rinse
2. AF citrus power on all shuts and panel gaps 
3. worked with swissvax brushes & rinse
4. iron x on wheels and body & rinse x2
5. wheels cleaned with G101 & AF oblitarate & washed with BM cleanmax
6. oblitarate used on bodywork tar & sap
7. washed with BM cleanmax

when it came to decontaminating the paint id never been so glad to own both iron X and a good tar remover!

pictures of the iron x bleeding the car














































impressed again with the power of cleanmax and cirtus power. really does cut through muck well :thumb:



















wash complete it was time to get the inside to take a look at the state of the bonnet...



















ended up using scholl S3 gold to correct with a few different pads as some were deeper than others.





































all done 



















seen as the flex was to hand i changed to a scholl finishing pad and gave the bonnet a coat of AF power seal. great workable product and perfect on silver paint.



















as the car was clean i was just going to give a quick wipe over with finale but decided on some C1.5 to add more protection. the car was also treated to AF crystal and megs gel.

heres a few finished pictures





































immpressed with the gloss from C1.5 esp on unpolished paint. very wet looking and takes minutes to apply.

thanks for looking as always.

Dave


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Great work Dave looks a million times better! Some people just dont know do they!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good turn around on that  
Although I'm not sure the owner should be allowed near a car again!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

that looks like a job well done to me

hope your mate appreciates the hard work

looking good


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

:thumb: nice job mate,very nice turn around


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha good ole wire wool does a good job too! 

Great save there Dave. 
Looks great now


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work there:buffer: one very relieved owner I bet:lol:


----------



## Tempted (Oct 8, 2012)

Think your mate would be better off with a banger and you have his Bimmer!

Good job


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

your mate owes you big time :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

awesome work  
He couldn't see that he was harming the car? :wall:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

and hes a friend?? Ha Ha. Good job, worth loads of beer tokens I reckon:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good result repairing that mess


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great turnaround mate... what was your buddy thinking though!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm interested to see what his reaction was when you rocked up with his newly clean car? Did he feel at all guilty?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

What was he thinking?????

Well saved that man :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

saved. you must have made that car go up in value by a grand. cracking job


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

Cracking job mate


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job mate, a true mate


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job fella

your mate could walk into any car dealer's and become a valeter going by his attempt :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

good job mate!



i have a friend just as stupid, did the same thing to his astra


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

he's lucky to have you as a friend , great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Done an incredible job there mate, congrats on the turnaround :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the positive comments 

im guessing he used the scouring pad with some water and washing up liquid not realising the damage until it had dried.... 

it certainly would have been easier if hed brought the car to me for a wash and to remove the tar than those marks! 

the car is still with me but im hoping for a good reaction from him when he does finally collect it. 

i'd better get some 'for sale' pictures before he wrecks it again! 

Dave


----------



## mkviken (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope he bought you a few beers for that effort! What a transformation.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Please let us know the owners reaction to the great job you've done for him!!:thumb:
and let him know what a silly billy he was!!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

A few pints in the bag there! looks great :thumb: how did you apply obliterate? Cheers


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow unbelievable difference!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Worda cant describe how thick your mate is! Good work on the car though looks great


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Permission to slap your friend with some cleaning knowledge? :lol:

Great turn around, least someone knows what there doing


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

impressive work, hope the owner appreciates it !


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice work taylor!

love the wetlook!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. The car looks totally different after a good clean.


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great save, well done..bet your mate as delighted...tell him to keep the scouring pad in the kitchen in future


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Returned from close to a respray! Great work!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent save, really surprising people think a brillo pad is the way forward in removing anything of paintwork....


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Brilliant turnaround ..


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done mate,great work on the bonnet.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

A-maze-ing!! Utterly fantastic turnaround!

Paul


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Please let us know the owners reaction to the great job you've done for him!!:thumb:
> and let him know what a silly billy he was!!


thanks Ian

to be honest i dont think he thought id be able to remove them with polishing. he'd been told by another 'friend' in a bodyshop it was going to be a respray job. with friends like that who needs enemies/brillo pads!

he was amazed and very releaved though when he collected it. says it looks like the whole car has been polished now its had a the proper de-con and sealant treatment compared to how dull it was looking before.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> A few pints in the bag there! looks great :thumb: how did you apply obliterate? Cheers


lets hope so haha :thumb:

i fitted a spray head i had from an old bottle of cirtus power. for the bugs on the front and mirrors it was just spray, wait 10 seconds and wipe. for the really bad tree sap i had to spray onto a make up pad and leave on the area for a few minutes to soften it before following the same process as above.

does work very well but AS tardis does offer better value for an almost identical product in smell and performance.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What a complete and utter f**king clueless f**king f**k the owner is for doing that, I bet he 'washes' it with fairy liquid too!

Great job on the car and in particular that bonnet


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

impressive to say the least :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> lets hope so haha :thumb:
> 
> i fitted a spray head i had from an old bottle of cirtus power. for the bugs on the front and mirrors it was just spray, wait 10 seconds and wipe. for the really bad tree sap i had to spray onto a make up pad and leave on the area for a few minutes to soften it before following the same process as above.
> 
> does work very well but AS tardis does offer better value for an almost identical product in smell and performance.


Cheers buddy. I expected it to come with a spray head tbh. Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

AM8 said:


> Great save, well done..bet your mate as delighted...tell him to keep the scouring pad in the kitchen in future


thanks :thumb:

perhaps he washes the dishes with a wookie mitt? :lol:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Cheers buddy. I expected it to come with a spray head tbh. Thanks again :thumb:


agreed. you shouldnt need to pinch the spray heads from other AF products.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL I remember not so long ago when I received some Iron X with a bunch of other stuff, it had no spray head, so I used one I had knocking about, it's only when I was recycling the delivery box I found the "missing" head AND an application sponge I'd forgotten I'd ordered!!:wall:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeez man, can't believe what people do!
Awesome work mate:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

That is amazing! Well done!!


----------

